# [ISPConfig 3] "Test-Subdomain" pro Website



## Gruni (29. Juni 2009)

Zuerst einmal einen wunderschönen Montag Morgen. 

Wir testen seit nun mehr 3 Wochen ISPConfig 3 und sind eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit dem was das Team seit ISPConfig 2 geschafft hat. Es ist wirklich genial. Jedoch stehe ich seit 4 Tagen vor einem Problem: Mehrere Kunden sind angelegt und mehrere Webseiten laufen nun schon auf dem Debian 5.01, mit aktuellstem Apache und der aktuellsten ISPConfig-Version. Jedoch müssen wir auch ab und an als Internet Dienstleister die Kundenwebsites ansprechen können wenn die Domains noch nicht auf den Server umgeleitet wurden. Etwas in der Art web1.testdomain.com (nicht unsere echte TLD) wäre Ideal, die Frage ist nur: Wo ansetzen? Da bei ISP-Config 3 die web's noch zusätzlich in Client-Unterordner angelegt werden fällt normaler Rewrite weg. Und bei der Rechte-Verteilung bin ich mir ebenso nicht sicher.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Grüße und Dank im Voraus,

Gruni


----------



## Till (29. Juni 2009)

Das ist ganz einfach. Du legst einfach eine Aliasdomain an, die läuft nämlich mit den gleichen Rechten wie das eigentliche Web.


----------



## Gruni (30. Juni 2009)

Ah okay, vielen Dank, Till.

Doch eine klitzekleine Frage hätte ich noch: Was genau muss ich beim Anlegen der Aliasdomain beachten? Ich habe nun web5.<meinetestdomain>.<tld> angelegt. (Die Domain die noch nicht auf den Server umgemeldet ist ausgewählt, No Redirect, auto-subdomain no, Active yes) und den entsprechenden DNS-Klasse-A-Eintrag gemacht, so wie er für all meine anderen Subdomains auch von Nöten war. Dennoch funktioniert diese Aliasdomain nicht. Es wird einfach zur Startseite der normalen "*meinetestdomain*.*tld*" umgeleitet und fertig. Eine Idee was ich vergessen haben könnte?

Vielen, vielen Dank,

Gruni


----------



## Till (1. Juli 2009)

1) Stell sicher dass Du in der Webseite meinetestdomain.tld keine Wildcard angelegt hast.
2) Schau mal in die vhost Datei der Seite wo Du den alias angelegt hast ob da auch der Alias drin steht.


----------



## Gruni (2. Juli 2009)

Vielen, vielen Dank nochmal. Ich hatte den "Sinn" des Redirect-Pfades missverstanden. Habe den eingetragen und schon hat alles wie am Schnürchen geklappt.

Liebe Grüße,

Gruni


----------

